# Tenacity - now what?



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey guys,

Last fall I overseeded and didn't use pre emergent.

This spring lots of light green spots, so I used tenacity and was adherent to the application instructions with my sprayer. Did this two weeks ago.

Sure enough, I have tons of white. I'm positive some of it was poa a.

Any suggestions on where to go from here?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you do a close up and how much tsp of tenacity into what area?


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

I'll get a close up tmrw am.

But I did a blanket spray per the rates on the directions. I believe the little syringe that comes with it has X amount of tsp per 1 gallon in backback sprayer. 1 gal = 1k sq ft I believe. So I've measured out the lawn and I'm around 3k sq ft so I basically walk at a pace that I'd expect to use the entire 3 gallons in the yard. I go quicker pace just to be conservative and usually don't use it all. I've used it before in the late fall and never had anything like this using the same method. Walked in lines across width of the front yard.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

That's a lot of white, did your seed have fine fescue by chance? Tenacity gets that to I believe


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Pretty sure fine fescue was part of the seed blend , just odd that more white is in areas with sun


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

First of all, you have a gorgeous yard and a beautiful house! (And appears to be a neighborhood I'd be quite happy in, too! :thumbup: )



Bkell101 said:


> Any suggestions on where to go from here?


While we're waiting on the board experts … Yes. (Based on painful experience): Give … it … time … (wait it out) Above all, do not make it worse (like I did on mine last year in almost identical situation) Hindsight being 20/20, I could've used green or, even blue marker dye, to minimize the white spots I had in my yard this time last year. (Instead I panicked and started spot spraying with glysophate and other chem.s which just guaranteed that section of my yard looked like crap ALL SEASON long (face palm)



Bkell101 said:


> . . . so I basically walk at a pace that I'd expect to use the entire 3 gallons in the yard. I go quicker pace just to be conservative and usually don't use it all. . . .


PLEASE TAKE THIS IN THE FRIENDLY, SUPPORTIVE SENTIMENT in which it is intended as I type this: you have simply got to calibrate your sprayer. Confession time :lol: It took me longer than it should have to follow this advice, myself but, once I did it turned out to be a big step forward for me and in more areas than just 100% confidence as to how much of anything i was getting down.

There may be a tutorial here on TLF but, if not, I just Google search phrases like "_how to calibrate a backpack sprayer_" (or, whatever type sprayer you use) and come up with vids like this one (some are better than others and I check occasionally for any new ideas): 




(I measure off a marked area on our wayyyy lonnnng concrete driveway - makes it easier for me to verify my spray pattern is consistent) Just to show I practice what I preach, and even though I went through this process last year, before I do my spray app. scheduled for Weds of this week, I intend to repeat the calibration process, just to safe (gonna be app.ing Tenacity and Sulfentrazone combo , for first time!)

Best o' Success and hope your lawn is back to its normal awesomeness, soner than later!


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

440mag said:


> First of all, you have a gorgeous yard and a beautiful house! (And appears to be a neighborhood I'd be quite happy in, too! :thumbup: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I'll admit , there is no way I'm as accurate as I need to be with the sprayer 😀. Rookie mistake.

So you think I can just try a green dye?😀


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Honestly the white grass will die off In the coming weeks, rake it out best you can, mow one or two notches lower than you usually do one time and then resume normal mowing. The taller grass will hide the white a bit while it finishes dying off. All the good grass around it will continue growing.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Honestly the white grass will die off In the coming weeks, rake it out best you can, mow one or two notches lower than you usually do one time and then resume normal mowing. The taller grass will hide the white a bit while it finishes dying off. All the good grass around it will continue growing.


Would it look terrible if I dug out in patches and put down sod?


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm so sad, because I was making so much progress over the last year!


----------



## ninja[Sloth] (Jul 4, 2018)

Bkell101 said:


> I'm so sad, because I was making so much progress over the last year!


Eh, I thought bleaching was common and it would grow out...

you used 3 gal (mixed) for approximately 3k square feet?

Maybe my math is completely off, but that seems a bit thin compared to the spec they have in the label.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Bkell101 said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly the white grass will die off In the coming weeks, rake it out best you can, mow one or two notches lower than you usually do one time and then resume normal mowing. The taller grass will hide the white a bit while it finishes dying off. All the good grass around it will continue growing.
> ...


You might wanna give it a bit more. Just because it's white doesn't mean it's dead. Tenacity can sometimes bleach desirable grass, and it's just the visible part that is bleached. It eventually grows the white part out, and it goes away as you mow and cut it off.

It could be dead too, though. But just make sure it is before you give yourself a lot more work.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Let it be for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> Let it be for at least 2 weeks.


K I'll resist the urge to do anything hasty and just wait it out. I'll report back soon when the two weeks is up.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> Let it be for at least 2 weeks.


Well...you guys are right again.

I've done nothing since the tenacity other than now.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> Awesome.


Just really appreciate all the advice and guidance here!

Btw, I made a recent thread in the cool season section asking about overseed vs pre emergence given my poa a.

Can you take a look at the pics on the thread and give me your opinion/guidance?

Thanks so much!


----------

